# Pennsylvania Backyard Beekeepers Association



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

There is a rather new bee association that formed last year in Pennsylvania. It is called the Pennsylvania Backyard Beekeepers Association. This is a state-wide association focused on backyard beekeeping, alternative style and management beekeepers, as well as other features catering to hobbyist beekeeping. We are not about research or commercial beekeeping. There are other associations that are focused and controlled by these factions within the bee industry.

We want to encourage everyone on this site to consider beekeeping. Many beekeepers are also chicken folks, small scale farmers, gardeners, and fit into about every discussion group on this forum.

If you are in Pennsylvania, you can search for our site using the title of this thread.

If you are not in Pennsylvania, and perhaps a visitor of this site who happened to drop in on the bee forum, we want you encourage you to get into bees.


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

My family just got our first bees last spring and are in SE PA -- we are part of our county club but will certainly look you up! Thanks.


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

megan,
Thank you for the consideration.
Your going to get dumped on again today!


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Guessing you are referring to snow? :grin:

Yes, lots of snow -- hope to go snowshoeing with the kids this afternoon!

Meanwhile (back to bees) I was wondering if a backyard beekeepers group would a good resource for top bar hives? We are interesting in trying this set up in the spring. I was thinking since the Langstroth was invented for a more commercial purpose, perhaps backyard types are more into the top bar? I did look at the groups' website and know our local member/coordinator so I'll ask him directly too. Thanks!


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Megan
One of these days, hopefully soon, I will be able to post links and pictures.

If you search and find Bjorn Apiaries, there is a link on page about TBHs that you may find interesting. I am a big fan of TBH beekeeping.

The backyard group came about to foster, grow, and connect all types of beekeeping. There certainly is a flavor of younger, perhaps some even more environmentally conscience, and folks willing to try new things, beyond the status qou of long standing membership of the....um...how should I say...."established" crowd of beekeepers. 

If you are willing to talk to others, just being a member to be listed on the "Open Apiaries" program is well worth it. Even beginners with one year experience, are mentors to those looking to start beekeeping.

Anyway....don't want to harp on this. The invitation to join is always there.


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is the link for anyone needing it......

http://www.pennapic.org/


----------

